# U-FLI Tournament SUCCESS



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Today. Was. AWESOME.

Last night, I got home from work at about 11:00 pm, so I didn't trust myself to wake up to my alarms at 5 am, so I just stayed up all night. 
Left the house at 6 this morning and went to go find the tournament site. All they had were cross streets, so it was confusing trying to find the place (even though we've practiced there with another team once before). 

While I was driving around, close to the site, there were a couple of cars following me. When we pulled into a (wrong) parking lot, I asked if they were trying to find the tournament site too. They were following me because they figured that's where I was going with the dog related magnets and stickers on the back of my car, haha. 
It was kind of nice not being the ONLY one that was lost, which is usually the case! We were all lost together! LOL

After a little bit more driving, we finally found it. And it was FREEZING all day today! I had three sweaters on and was STILL shivering and cracking my teeth in half chattering!

Ozzy ran singles and part time today. I'm going to put him in singles for a while in U-FLI, since if you run singles on 10 separate weekends, you get a pin. (And I also want to see if I can make him the fastest flyball Pomeranian in U-FLI!)

He did PERFECT. I honestly couldn't have asked for more from him! 
His first race he ran singles against a malinois that I'm guessing was her first tournament. She was going around jumps and stuff, but hey - gotta start somewhere! 
Ozzy was awesome. He was HAULIN' some booty! He almost did a somersault over the last jump in one of the heats - it was like his back end was going faster than the front of him, LOL.

In his first race with the team, he dropped his ball as the other dog was going to pass, but he picked it up and finished clean. But the pass caller flagged the dog going out for an early pass, and I thought he flagged Ozzy for dropping his ball, so I accidentally reran him. He ran down, and the box loader didn't have the ball loaded (since he wasn't actually supposed to rerun), so he came back. Grabbed him and threw him down the lane again and he finished clean.  
Thankfully that race was against a pickup team, so as long as we finished clean (which we did after the reruns), we still won. 

Then in his second singles race, he was against Chloe, who I've deemed our rival. LOL She was the first dog he ever ran against, and she's a little min pin - I've deemed her our rival. 
I don't think she had a single clean run. Ozzy bobbled on one of the heats and went WAY off to the side, so me and the box loader were screaming, "OVER, OVER, OVER, OVER!" and he looked like he was thinking about going around, but he corrected himself and finished clean! 

Last year, his fastest singles time was 6.462, and today his fastest was 5.559!! I'm ECSTATIC. That now makes him the second fastest Pomeranian in U-FLI! As of right now, he's the fastest in Arizona. Now we gotta beat the number 1 Pom right now, whose time is 5.266! I think he can do it! (If not, though, I'm still proud of him!)

The only mistakes made today were my fault. I started him early a few times, and then there was the accidental rerun incident. 

Ozzy got 140 points today, so he got his TF title! 

Let's just hope he keeps it up and does as well tomorrow as he did today!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome, congrats!!! He's got better times than some of the dogs on my team 10 times his size!! 5.5 is great!!! New title yay!

Is he competitive when it comes to racing? I hate that in U-fli only Singles runs count for official times and our team dogs all run faster on teams because the atmosphere is more competitive. I've found that with both Nikon and Pan when I enter Singles I put really fast seed times because they both run faster against dogs that are faster than them. Or, if they don't get matched in races against faster dogs, I purposely blow a heat or two (like hold my dog back and don't release until the other dog is at the box) so my dog thinks the other dog can beat him. I don't think you can break out doing Singles so you can list whatever seed time you want.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

So guessing this was a flyball tournament? Sounds like you had fun and did well!

HEY, pictures already!!!!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I haven't noticed if he gets more competitive when he races other dogs or not, but he ALWAYS does his best, and I couldn't ask for more. 

First race today was against another pickup team. He's bobbling on the box for some reason, but he gets right back in the lane and finishes clean!
I think he had a brain fart on one of his heats, because he ran down, bobbled, then came back over the first jump and dropped his ball. He ran back to the box and triggered it again, after the box loader put the ball in for the next dog.
But he went back and picked up his ball and ended with a clean run. 
So so so proud of him! He's doing awesome!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh, and unfortunately our photographer isn't here, so no pics. :/
I'll post a pic of him when his title comes in! (In a few months, haha).


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Huge congrats! That is so great - the little guy is motoring for sure! 

I've gone to a few tournaments and it is always so much fun to watch the dogs having a good time. People too!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Good boy Ozzy! Have fun today!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

His team came first in their division! 
He got 410 points over the weekend, so he's just 90 points away from his next title!

Ran perfect all day again, and I only screwed up once (early pass).

So proud of my little man!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow awesome!


----------

